# Fifa 12 minimises automatically



## lovedonator (Mar 21, 2012)

From some days my Fifa 12 has started to minimise automatically during playing the game.I can restore the window back again but it is very annoying and I am losing matches because of it.I have all the latest drivers installed.


----------



## RCuber (Mar 21, 2012)

hmm.. interesting.. I have never played any FIFA games.. I have a hunch that you are using Alt+Space+N key combinations which is causing the window to be minimized.


----------



## lovedonator (Mar 25, 2012)

Charan said:


> hmm.. interesting.. I have never played any FIFA games.. I have a hunch that you are using Alt+Space+N key combinations which is causing the window to be minimized.



No no...I'm not even touching the keyboard.I have a Logitech RumblePad F510 and I use that for playing FIFA.And I've been playing FIFA for almost 5 years now and this is the first time something like this is happening.I've been playing the new FIFA 12 since it has launched & this problem has started since a few days


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 25, 2012)

well its a problem with pirated copy...


----------



## lovedonator (Mar 25, 2012)

pkkumarcool said:


> well its a problem with pirated copy...



As you can see in my first post I said that I'm losing matches and obviously I'm losing online matches because game disconnects on minimizing and so obviously I have a genuine copy


----------



## amruth kiran (Mar 25, 2012)

sometimes the key combo conflicts with the joypad keys. check that

like the keyboard keys to pass or shoot might be the escape key on the joypad. or vice versa


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 25, 2012)

lovedonator said:


> As you can see in my first post I said that I'm losing matches and obviously I'm losing online matches because game disconnects on minimizing and so obviously I have a genuine copy



ok but loosing matches doesnt mean loosing matches online..


----------



## asingh (Mar 25, 2012)

Could be driver issues, of the GPU.


----------



## lovedonator (Mar 30, 2012)

amruth kiran said:


> sometimes the key combo conflicts with the joypad keys. check that
> 
> like the keyboard keys to pass or shoot might be the escape key on the joypad. or vice versa



Nah nothing like that



asingh said:


> Could be driver issues, of the GPU.



Checked with various versions of drivers,still no solution


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 30, 2012)

Well since no one has said this yet, Update using any latest patch released. Are there any unnecessary programs running in background? Any other game has this problem during online matches?


----------



## Jripper (Mar 30, 2012)

@pkkumarcool You mean losing right?


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 30, 2012)

Jripper said:


> @pkkumarcool You mean losing right?



Yupp i meant losing!


----------



## lovedonator (May 12, 2012)

This problem is not solved.Please someone help.I keep losing my Head To Head matches


----------



## montsa007 (May 12, 2012)

-Try changing screen resolutions?
-Don't run any other app while gaming?
-Scan for worms?
-Try playing from a keyboard and check if the same thing happens?
-Try the joypad or whatever you call on an alternate PC with the same game?


----------



## lovedonator (May 12, 2012)

montsa007 said:


> -Try changing screen resolutions?
> -Don't run any other app while gaming?
> -Scan for worms?
> -Try playing from a keyboard and check if the same thing happens?
> -Try the joypad or whatever you call on an alternate PC with the same game?



Tried running after closing other apps
Scanned for worms,Mcafee installed and also Malwarebytes
Same thing while playing from keyboard
Not tried on other PC but other games not having the problem


----------



## montsa007 (May 12, 2012)

I'm out of ideas as am not a Fifa Fan


----------



## lovedonator (May 13, 2012)

montsa007 said:


> I'm out of ideas as am not a Fifa Fan



OK,thanx anyway for your effort


----------



## pkkumarcool (May 13, 2012)

Reinstalling may fix problems!


----------



## lovedonator (May 13, 2012)

pkkumarcool said:


> Reinstalling may fix problems!



Nope,done that too


----------



## casual_gamer (May 13, 2012)

maybe you should email electronic arts or the developers.


----------



## lovedonator (May 13, 2012)

casual_gamer said:


> maybe you should email electronic arts or the developers.



Yeah I's in talk with their support team but they are not really very helpful


----------



## montsa007 (May 14, 2012)

lovedonator said:


> Yeah I's in talk with their support team but they are not really very helpful



Ask for help in Fifa forums?
That'll be the best thing to do imo.


----------



## lovedonator (May 14, 2012)

montsa007 said:


> Ask for help in Fifa forums?
> That'll be the best thing to do imo.



Yeah I have joined a thread, apparently a few other people are having the same problem but no solution as of now


----------



## montsa007 (May 14, 2012)

lovedonator said:


> Yeah I have joined a thread, apparently a few other people are having the same problem but no solution as of now



LOL, if someone over there is an American the game developers can be sued for mental harassment, reduction in pleasure and any god damn reason.

(Yeah, Americans will sue for almost anything, an old grandma sued apple for a billion or was it million bucks coz she banged her nose on their glass walls, she couldn't see it)


----------



## Faun (May 14, 2012)

asingh said:


> Could be driver issues, of the GPU.



yeah, and try to check if any security software was recently updated and conflicting.


----------



## Bodhisatwa (May 14, 2012)

I am having the same problem. , .   Couldnt undrstnd why. .only fifa12 has dis prob. .


----------



## lovedonator (May 14, 2012)

montsa007 said:


> LOL, if someone over there is an American the game developers can be sued for mental harassment, reduction in pleasure and any god damn reason.
> 
> (Yeah, Americans will sue for almost anything, an old grandma sued apple for a billion or was it million bucks coz she banged her nose on their glass walls, she couldn't see it)



And the most amazing fact is many of them even win those lawsuits and get a load of money.



Faun said:


> yeah, and try to check if any security software was recently updated and conflicting.



I have Mcafee Security Centre installed and it is set to update automatically but I think it has nothing to do with the problem as I have tried playing the game with Mcafee turned off and the problem occurs



Bodhisatwa said:


> I am having the same problem. , .   Couldnt undrstnd why. .only fifa12 has dis prob. .



Welcome to the club mate.Post here and join our protest
EA Forums


----------



## montsa007 (May 15, 2012)

lovedonator said:


> And the most amazing fact is many of them even win those lawsuits and get a load of money.



An american burglar sued the house owner for $500,000 because he was trapped in the house for 8 days and there wasn't any food or water.
Surprisingly, he won the claim!


----------



## john12 (May 15, 2012)

Strange, i dont have this issue with my fifa 12.


----------



## lovedonator (May 15, 2012)

john12 said:


> Strange, i dont have this issue with my fifa 12.



Lucky you


----------

